# Canon T5i - How would I turn continuous AF in movie mode?



## sakirose (Dec 20, 2014)

Canon T5i - How would I turn continuous AF in movie mode? My current settings require me to push the shutter button to adjust focus. I can also push the video screen to adjust the focus point, but then I still have to push the shutter button. Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 20, 2014)

Start by Reading page 196 and subsequent in your manual.


----------



## Searisava (Dec 29, 2014)

A source of knowledge of it ทางเข้า คาสิโน


gclub


----------



## mrsheel4 (Mar 6, 2015)

I want to upgrade to a better photo/video DSLR. I am interested in the Canon 6D. I have read it is a great camera but its main down fall is that it doesn't have continuous focus and it doesn't shoot RAW?. (of course I wish I could afford the 5d mkiii but that it not in my price range right now)


___________________________
leee


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Mar 6, 2015)

mrsheel4 said:


> I want to upgrade to a better photo/video DSLR. I am interested in the Canon 6D. I have read it is a great camera but its main down fall is that it doesn't have continuous focus and it doesn't shoot RAW?. (of course I wish I could afford the 5d mkiii but that it not in my price range right now)


Canon 6D do not continuously focus during video or live view. 6D shoot RAW, but only photo, not in video mode.

At this time, 70D offers the best automatic focus for video (and 7D Mark ii).

T5i does continuously focus on video, but is not fast enough for fast moving objects. The new T6i, and T6s promise an improvement in the focus speed, compared to T5i.


----------

